# Art question please help



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

How much would you pay for apainting like this? Be honest and realize i did put alot of effort into these. They are on 5X8 paper


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That last one is AWESOME!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Since it's so small, $15. But more for a custom one for sure!
Actually, probably a lot more, I have paid stupid amounts of money for prints while these are probably one of a kind. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

10-15 is what most artist tend to sell simpler artwork for(meaning no background or less detailed) It really hard to price artwork though. Quality of the paper can change the price as well, doing it on high quality thicker paper(archival) so it can be framed raises the quality of the art 

I love the colors in the first one, but the second is my favorite  They turned out really good.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Is the first picture of my betta?


http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...n=view&current=male25.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

Also copperabian basically said what I was going to say.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I was the first to vote ten, but if it was mailed on nice paper to me and it was a a good size I would pay more. But just one the computer for me to print would maybe be less or at $10. Mailed $10 on cheap paper or more for a bit better paper.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

^no its one of karen macauleys multi hmpk


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I am going to get better paper then  going to art encouraging grandmothers house i will see if she can help me out  and yes these will be custom and mailed.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well then I would say $15+


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Spazzfish said:


> ^no its one of karen macauleys multi hmpk


Really? This picture of mine and Your drawing is very identical.

Though I remember a very talented member on here also doing this one for me:

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=492df9ea.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

These are very good....be sure to never undervalue your work!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Really? This picture of mine and Your drawing is very identical.
> 
> Though I remember a very talented member on here also doing this one for me:
> 
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=492df9ea.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


his his red is more defined he has barely anyblue in the tail plus his face pale. I promise i would ask before i drew your fish


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, I know...but I was just saying the resemblance is really nice. I could tellits from Karen's butterfly marble line.


----------

